# Jon, ...



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I E-mailed Manny days ago re: a part inquiry, but I've yet to hear from him. Can you assist? :dunno: 



TIA,
Sean


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sean said:


> *I E-mailed Manny days ago re: a part inquiry, but I've yet to hear from him. Can you assist? :dunno:
> 
> TIA,
> Sean *


Sorry Sean, I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i've never dealt with manny but it seems from what i've seen that the best way to get a hold of him is to call him..

and jon is not affiliated with the parts dept.. so it's not really his dept. but since he's such a nice guy i guess he'll check for you...


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Jon, ...*



Jon Shafer said:


> *Sorry Sean, I'll see what I can do... *


Thank You.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *i've never dealt with manny but it seems from what i've seen that the best way to get a hold of him is to call him..
> *


I've had success with using the Cutter web site parts request form to transmit my request along with a contact telephone. Manny calls me back within an hour or so. I ordered the trunk-mount CD installation parts from him this way last week.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

This is the first time I've sent in a request via the Cutter site. In the past I usually call, but it can be somewhat time consuming. Explains why I sent it in via the parts request form.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I wish they'd make some of the text boxes larger on the form. The one for the details of the request is, like, 4 columns wide by 2 rows high. I have to edit my request in wordpad (or sumpin) and paste it into the text box... But, it works.


----------



## Tony Cota (Jan 13, 2003)

*The ball was dropped*

Sean,

I am truly sorry that Manny has not responded to you in a timely manner. I am the department manager and will discuss the issue with him. I have placed Travis Alexander in his place for the near future please direct any inquiry to him using [email protected].
Please for any future requests include your email address or phone number so we can respond quickly. We were unable to "reply" to your email address.

Your request for PN 32-34-2-282-022

MSRP = 450.00 USD

Cutternet = 353.16 USD

I show your zip to be in Knoxsville, TN (GO Titans!!!) the freight charge will be 10.50 ground, 28.60 2ND Day, 52.00 Next Day USD.

Tony Cota
Cutter BMW
Parts Manager
805-563-4249


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Gee Tony,
I not only didn't get responses from Manny but you blew me off too.

After 5 emails, and a month and a half, I took my business (and all future business) to one of your competitors...who responded promptly.

Your loss,
Doug


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Gee Tony,
> I not only didn't get responses from Manny but you blew me off too.
> 
> After 5 emails, and a month and a half, I took my business (and all future business) to one of your competitors...who responded promptly.
> ...


Doug,

I am sure that Tony and everyone over in parts
is very sorry... Tony is working very hard to
correct the situation. Hopefully I/we will soon be
reading flattering posts here about Travis'
performance.

In the past 60 days Tony has had to deal with
some pretty serious issues, namely liquidating
or returning our entire Dodge Brand parts inventory,
relocating both our Jaguar and Land Rover
parts inventories, as well as year-end physical
parts inventory. They literally count _every_ 
part in dealer inventory! I can only imagine
what that might be like with 8 brands to choose
from... :tsk: The Ultimate Nightmare!

It was I who originally suggested emailing Tony
in the first place. My bad - please blame me.

Doug, I understand your frustration; believe me I do.

I am glad that Tony has recognized the need to
make some changes...

Let's see what happens next.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks for this Jon and in defference to you I tried, I really did. I think I was a bit more than patient in waiting over a month for someone to get back to me. As I mentioned 5 emails, with only one reply and that was vague at best, which prompted more email from me which never were returned.

I did get a voice message late Dec from Manny which said "I don't remember this request"
even though I had replied with their reply in my next series of emails.

I ended up paying more for the product BUT I got great customer service and prompt service from Pacific BMW. 

Jon, I wanted in the worst way to give you my business as well as bringing as much business to you from our local chapter of the BMW CCA (5th largest in the US with 3000+ members) that business went with me since, as a board member, I cannot recommend Cutter due to the circumstances.

I honestly felt bad, and still do to a point, for going elsewhere. I wish things had turned out differently. You do such good on this board and in your car sales. Maybe I'll come talk to you for my next (non-Bangle) BMW purchase. 

Regretably,
Doug


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Doug,

I truly appreciate your high degree of candor...

Maybe you can give us another try some time in the future?

Even if you don't, I understand.

You're a Bud!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Doug,
> 
> I truly appreciate your high degree of candor...
> 
> ...


Ya never know Jon. There's been a lot of bad press here about parts (Vince, myself, and now Sean)

If I start hearing about great service from parts maybe I'll give em another try.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Thank you Tony. :thumbup: :thumbup: And Thank You Jon! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I'll be in touch with Travis.


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

in_d_haus,

I think that the folks at Cutter deserve another opportunity for your business. Jon and Franco have been very responsive to my postings and are striving to improve service. Jon once responded to a note that I posted over a year ago, early Sunday morning. Ever since that experience, I have felt obliged to support them. Admittedly, there is always a need for total quality improvement. But, in my opinion, Cutter has earned my loyalty.


----------

